# Throat swollen, should I call the vet!?



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

My gelding looked fine yesterday morning, but when I went to put him in his stall last night his thoat was swollen. (it still is this morning but has gone down about 50%). 

His throat is swollen right where his cheek bone meets his neck on both sides equally. Last night it was swollen enough that I could tell it was so from 10 feet away, the swelling is very firm which was why it scared me, and because it came on so fast. Above that, extending all the way up to the base of his ears was just a bit puffy. 

On the other hand, he does not act like it is sensitive at all, doesn't mind me touch/pushing on it, and is not showing any signs of stiffness in the neck. Eating and drinking normally, ripped into his hay bag last night like usual...

I have never seen this before, my other horse is fine. They eat the same grain and hay and graze in the same pasture. They have not been around any other horses besides each other for almost a year.

Should I call the vet, or just watch and wait, if so, how long? What would cause this!?

Thank you so much!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It would be a good idea to call your vet.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Could be tooth abscess? Or the more frightening "strangles." Or anything in between. I agree with wr, call the vet.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Time to put a call in to a vet. Could be nothing serious, could be strangles.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Call the Vet.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

That's the lymph node region. If his lymphs are enlarged, it could be any one of a number of things. He wasn't wearing a halter, was he? If he got his halter snagged on something and pulled, he could have caused some localized swelling where the poll strap and throatlatch sit. But the possibility of disease and the presence of another horse that could possible catch it would have me separating the two at the very least and taking his temp.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would quickly worm him for threadworms and call the vet.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

If there's any swelling in the morning I guess I'll call the vet then.  His teeth are fine, he wasn't wearing a halter (for that reason of catching it on something). I don't see how it could be strangles because they have not had any contact of any kind with any other horses, and I thought it was so contageous that the other horse should have it to. 
I just checked on him again, the swelling is about 75% less then yesterday...the puffyness up to his ears is completely gone. His glands there are still just a little swollen though...He's still acted full of energy and completly like himself...
I'm afraid to ask, but what are threadworms?? Both my horses are on a worming plan, 4 different wormers a year (every three months) that between them all cover all the worms. Recommended plan by my vet himself, so far it has proven well. When I first bought him he was very underweight and always lost weight in the winter, but he doesn't have that problem anymore. (his previous owner only used 1 wormer, never rotated).

He swells easy (sensitive skinned throughbred) wether it's fly bites, a scratch or when he itchs his eye on something it will swell up huge but be completly fine the next morning. I was just concerened because of the gland location, maybe it's some kind of cold/infection.

In only three years of owership he has coliced really bad, thrown shoes, taken chunks out of his hooves, badly cut himself on who knows what, went on limping streaks and now this...I love him to death, and I think he's lucky to be alive because he was a injured race horse who somehow didn't get put down, but sometimes I feel like the parent of a little kid!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Your horses haven't been off the farm, but have you been around other horses, at a sale barn, or at the Vet's office? You can track the bacteria on your shoes, it can live a long time (up to a year dried) and it isn't killed by bleach, you must use povidone iodine.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

it probably is some kind of infection - some horses seem to be accident prone - on of my TB's sure was - adored him but sure learned a lot about horse health thanks to Beau


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> I would quickly worm him for threadworms and call the vet.


Strongyloides (threadworm) are only a problem for foals from what I've read. Do you have any information that indicates they are a problem for adult horses?

http://www.extension.org/pages/10281/strongyloides-threadworm-in-horses


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Aww, HappyCHick, I am so sorry, I hear your wallet crying from here.  Better safe then sorry, though...but if it looks like it has gone down significantly in the AM you might want to hold off and chalk it up as yet another "how in the heck did he DO that" experience, and place a call to the vet and see if he is concerned.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I might have dosed with an antihistamine first; in case it was a fast-moving allergy to some weed that decided to go to seed yeterday or some such 

Tri-hist granules are something I keep in my barn for MY thin-skinned, hive-prone TB mare! I swear, a bug just looks at her and she breaks out in welts. In a pinch, I would simply grind up some human benadryl tablets and squirt in in her mouth with water.

Excellent that the swelling is down. I would just call the vet and talk about it first; perhaps it is something she's seeing in your area or something.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

beccachow said:


> if it looks like it has gone down significantly in the AM you might want to hold off and chalk it up as yet another "how in the heck did he DO that" experience, and place a call to the vet and see if he is concerned.


That's what I think I'm going to do at this point. He's acting like him self completely, I would think if it was bothering him or a more serious problem he'd be acting stiff/lethargic/or something. I'll call the vet in the morning if there's still considerable swelling and ask him if he thinks it important to come look at him. If he does, then I'll have him right out.

Thanks for all the speedy feedback everyone, really appreciate it.  I'll update you by tomorrow.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Info on threadworms--

http://www.google.com/search?q=hors...d=imvns&biw=1253&bih=659&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

If it is going down that quickly, then I would also guess an allergic reaction.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

If he has some kind of infection, his temp could very well be elevated or even low. It could take some of the worry off if you took his temp and it was normal. Do you know how to take a horse's temp rectally? I just use one of the regular digital people thermometers that you can buy just about anywhere, write HORSE on it with marker and keep it in the critter first aid kit in the barn. I also have a tube of lube in the kit. You don't _have_ to lube it, but I do, for politeness' sake. You can use petroleum jelly. Go straight in, then raise/press it up to make firm contact with the wall of the rectum. Hold it there till the beeper goes off. "Normal" is between 99.8 and 101.3. The horse's temperature will vary throughout the day, according to what he's been up to. Individuals' personal "normal" will vary slightly but the range given is a good starting point. None of my horses object to this procedure, but I often put them in crossties for it, just because.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Info on threadworms--
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=hors...d=imvns&biw=1253&bih=659&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw
> 
> If it is going down that quickly, then I would also guess an allergic reaction.


Interesting reading but anecdotal. Nothing is from an established educated source (I did find one link to a Vet or Vet School in New Zealand) that substaniates that neck threadworms cause illness in horses in the US- granted my "research" was a half hour or so. 

I read that some consider it an "in" diagnosis and others that believe it's bonafide. Until I read something from Cornell, UC Davis, Bolton, etc. I'll remain unconvinced, but thank you for providing the information. :happy2:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Interesting reading but anecdotal. Nothing is from an established educated source


All you have to do on google to get studies and "educated sources" is to go to scholar from the main page of links.
http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=ws
I love scholar, but a lot of people don't like to take the time to read the links from scholar, so I don't post it often. Sorry.

But if the swelling is going down that quickly, I would assume it was an allergic reaction.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Make sure to tie a string to the thermometer. Seriously.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

And if he's very thinned skin press the thermometer sort of flat against the rectum wall (so you don't poke it through, yes it can happen!)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> All you have to do on google to get studies and "educated sources" is to go to scholar from the main page of links.
> http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=ws
> I love scholar, but a lot of people don't like to take the time to read the links from scholar, so I don't post it often. Sorry.
> 
> But if the swelling is going down that quickly, I would assume it was an allergic reaction.


The first link is from the Journal of Equine Vet Science is pay per view, the next nine are all out of date with the newest being 2004, plus they are specific to neck threadworms causing itching and swelling when the antiparasitic product Eqvalan is used. The subject doesn't interest me enough to continue research, although I will continue to read new articles when I come across them, can you provide current information that is pertinent to the discussion, ie. cause problems in adult horses in the US? Thank you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

What does your gelding's throat look like this morning, HappyChick?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, his throat swelled back up again last night just like before, puffy all the way up to his ears. And the swelling has gone back down again this morning, though there still is some. 
I have called my vet - waiting to hear back from him, this just isn't normal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

beccachow said:


> Make sure to tie a string to the thermometer. Seriously.





mamahen said:


> And if he's very thinned skin press the thermometer sort of flat against the rectum wall (so you don't poke it through, yes it can happen!)


Excellent advice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

happychick said:


> Well, his swelled back up again last night just like before. And the swelling has gone back down this morning, though there still is some. I have called my vet, waiting to hear back from him.


It could be something going around and he most likely will know about it. There was a respiratory bug going around my area a few years ago that mimicked strangles, it turns out it was viral rather than bacterial.

Any nasal or eye discharge? Have you had a killing frost/freeze yet? It very well could be an allergy to something.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Any nasal or eye discharge?


No nasal or eye discharge. He's still acting like himself, eating/drinking, playful & frisky as usual! I've seen him with a temperature once, and he definietly didn't act like himself then...

I'll keep you posted on what the vet says and the results.
Thanks for all your advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

mamahen said:


> And if he's very thinned skin press the thermometer sort of flat against the rectum wall (so you don't poke it through, yes it can happen!)


Yes, raise it flat. Don't angle it to poke the rectal wall with the tip. Envision that you are trying to make contact with the entire length of the thermometer against the rectal wall, not just the tip.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

A horse can have a higher-than-normal or lower-than-normal temperature when his body is combating an infection. I think that one is associated more with bacterial infections and the other with viral, but I don't remember which is which. An abnormal temperature is often the FIRST concrete sign that the horse is sick. Having the equipment and knowledge to take his temperature is a very helpful first step toward knowing whether the vet should be called immediately or if you can do some wait-and-see.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Talked to the vet and he said there are a lot of cases like mine in the area right now. Considering there is no nasal discharge or any other signs he is not feeling well, he said to just watch him closely for 5-7 days. If he has not naturally gotton over the mild infection resulting in his lymph nodes to be enlarged, then he will come and look at him closer. Or, if he shows any signs of not wanting to eat, less energy, etc. to call him sooner.

Hopefully all will be well in a few days. It made me feel much better hearing what the vet had to say, as this is was the 3rd day I have seen swelling.

Thanks again for everyone's helpfull advice -


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Strange, but a relief to hear others having it too. What IS it, though?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

beccachow said:


> What IS it, though?


Well, that's what I was trying to learn by posting here. The vet just said it is some kind of viral or bacterial infection going around right now...And my gelding should be able to handle it on his own, unless he starts acting lethargic, not eating or the swelling is still there after a week, and then he can give him a general antibiotic.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

It really does sound like a seasonal allergy to me; you could try giving an antihistamine and then check the swelling in about an hour; if it is significantly reduced, you're onto something. If not, then no harm done. Is anything being harvested in your community lately? Fall beans or corn, etc. Are farmers near you spraying chemicals to prep their fields?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

jill.costello said:


> Is anything being harvested in your community lately? Fall beans or corn, etc. Are farmers near you spraying chemicals to prep their fields?


Yes, the corn was just done this week, there is a cornfield right next to the pasture, and a bean field. But that has never caused a problem before. 

I believe my other horse is starting to show signs too...The vet said that would probably happen.  At least everyone is eating/drinking normally and otherwise acting ok.

I talked to a friend of mine today and she said her pony would always get the same kind of swelling at the first significant drop in temperature. We are currently having one of those too. Have a chance of snow tonight, and it was up to 50 degrees this afternoon!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

happychick said:


> Yes, the corn was just done this week, there is a cornfield right next to the pasture, and a bean field. *But that has never caused a problem before. *



<grin> I understand, but I've had dogs my whole life, and one day I just woke up and poof, I get all stuffy when they all sleep in the bedroom with me! 37 years with dogs and NOW I'm starting to get allergic. My Dr says it happens to adults all the time.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Guttural pouch infection?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

where I want to, I've dealt with that before and there was no swelling in that area at all but it can usually be located by a very nast smell long before you see any other symptoms.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> where I want to, I've dealt with that before and there was no swelling in that area at all but it can usually be located by a very nast smell long before you see any other symptoms.




I had a horse with a guttural pouch infection that caused a swelling from the sides of his larynex to just below his ears- first on one side then the other. No smell and no other signs.
In the early stages and depending on the infecting agent, nothing but the swelling may be seen.

BTW I did read about something called parotid gland swelling but I have never seen it and only know it is the same area under the ear.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, he's still acting like normal....And the swelling contenues to flair of a evening/night and go down in the morning and throughout the day. I wonder what would cause it to always go up at night? Other horse is still not showing any signs of it...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I called the vet because it had been more then 10 days and the swelling was still flaring at night just a bad as the first day. He said he thinks it's a minor viral throat/respitory infection. And as long as he doesn't show any signs of coughing, runny nose, etc. he didn't want to put him on antibiotics...He said his teeth needed floated really bad, but didn't think that was the cause of it. He said he's 99% sure it isn't Strangles, thank God.

Thank you everyone for all your support, I will post again when he is all better, which will hopefully be soon!


----------

